# my plant in mellow yellow



## 3patas (Mar 14, 2007)

I water my plant yesterday and Inotice that my plants were sick with a mellow yellow color on there leaf after the 4 nude and it had some brown spots  i really need some help i am new on this here is some pics  any help welcome


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 14, 2007)

um i dont see any pics. i wish there were some pics to look at that would help. also what kind of lights u use and are u useing ferts? post some pics ppl hate to see sick plants here so im sure u will get lots of help good luck bro peace


----------



## 3patas (Mar 14, 2007)

I try to post pics but they are too big for the space avel. theres any way i can do to up load my pics


----------



## Dada (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes -- go to this part of the forum and read the first thread. It will give you a link so you can get your pictures to the right size.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## 3patas (Mar 14, 2007)

i found the link thanyou here is the pics please help


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 14, 2007)

They are defficient in Magnesium man.Go get you a spray bottle, and put a couple Tablespoons of epsom salts in it and fill it up with water.. mix it well and spray down your plants with it, top and bottom of the leafs.

Do this for the next few day in a row with mistings in between of plain water to keep the leaves washed down.They should green up good foe ya then.

You need to check the pH and see what it is also, you could be getting lockout from the pH being slightly too high or low.. so get back to us on that.

Those plants need Mg though man... and probably a transplant into some bigger pots of soil, maybe 3 gal pots ...


----------



## 3patas (Mar 14, 2007)

my friend you think it will solve the problem i am scare i will killed and about the pots i love the word well im not planing on growing this babys to much it si only for me and not for sale you think i should transplant anyways i am looking foward to get at least 1 oz of each plant


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 14, 2007)

I´m going to explain some stuff in spanish

Que pasa amigo!  Bueno yo escucharía Mr.Wakenbake...tiene razon.  Pero dejame explicartelo en español.  Lo que tienes que hacer es mezlcar sal de epsons en una botella para echar aqua a las hojas (no se como se llama)  Mezcla solo una o dos cucharas como maximo.....y comprueba el ph del agua para que no quemes las hojas.  Durante tres dias echa el aqua a las hojas de arriba a abajo, todas las hojas.  Entre echar el aqua con la sal...echa aqua normal para limpiar las hojas.  Yo echaría el aqua con sal, a lo mejor....tres veces al dia, y entre cada vez una de aqua normal...o sea seis veces.  

Tambien comprueba tu ph del aqua con que riegas.  Tiene que ser entre 6 y 7...con 6.5 sería ideal!  Puedes comprar trozitos de papel para comprobar el ph del aqua.  Si estas utilizando aqua del grifo, ese puede ser tu problema! 

Y te aconsejo transplantar tus niñas a macetas mas grandes, no es para aumentar la produccion de las plantas sino para las raices.  Necesitan espacio para coger el fertilizante.  

Bueno....eso es todo....espero que te ayude.  Que te vaya bien!!


----------



## 3patas (Mar 14, 2007)

this pics are from today


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 14, 2007)

tienes unas plantas muy guapas, solo tienes que hacer lo que te he dicho y recuperaran, ya verás.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 14, 2007)

ya lo estoy haciendo y si hize la prueba del ph y estaba en 7.8 lo neutralize con dos gotas de vinagre pero hoy me di cuenta que mis otras hijas las menores les esta pasando igual y que las hojas que tenian amarillo ahora tienen unos puntos marron como si hubiese sido quemada que crees tienes alguna otra opinion?


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 15, 2007)

El amarillo que tienes es por la falta de magnesio.  Lo puedes arreglar con lo del agua con sal de epson.  despues, yo limpiaría la tierra con agua limpia (sin fertilizante) y esperar unos dias para ver que pasa.  Sigue poniendo fotos aqui y dejame saber como van.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 15, 2007)

yo las estoy regando con un spray bottle  y dos cucharadas de sal de epson  y lo que hago es que entre regada las riego con otra botella con agua limpia para lavar las hojas y no quemarlas manana subo fotos nuevas para ver si tu les vez alguna diferencia yo no la noto porque estoy mirandolas a cada 1/2 hora el proceso que te dije lo repito 3 veces al dia alguna sugerencia bienvenida sea  gracias a todos por la ayuda agun dia fumaremos juntos


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 15, 2007)

Que bien tio!  Me encantaría fumar contigo algun dia!  Bueno, si no notas una diferencia dentro de un par de dias, intenta echar la sal en el agua para la riega.  pero primero intenta con el spray...a veces tarda unos dias.  Que tipo de tierra y fertilizante utilizas? A lo mejoy tiene que ver con esto. Hablamos!


----------



## 3patas (Mar 16, 2007)

mi amigo aqui estoy con mis ninas y sufriendo por ellas  aqui tengo unas fotos de hoy  las manchas blancas son agua y flash de la camara lo estoy haciendo cada 4 horas y como dije no veo la diferencia pero si puedes dame una opinion le hize un text al agua y tenia 7.8 de ph la estoy arreglado con dos gotas de vinagre por galon y llega al punto neutral 7.0 yo tengo otras ninas menores nose si te dije pero hoy note la misma enfermedad en las otras no se que hacer me voy a volver loco voy a tratarlo por 4 dias maximo pero sino funciona VOY AL PROXIMO PASO directo a la raiz si tengo lockout que puedo hacer para arreglarlo peace out socio


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 16, 2007)

I am not much of a spanish reader but i can see that your plants have improved... 

keep spraying them down for a few more days, and it wouldn't hurt to do it once a week .

Keep em healthy my spanish friend.Just remember the damage won't recover once it's done, you just don't want it spreading. It looks like you have it now under control.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks my friend i am sorry but thats for my spanish friends i have a question for you whats the difrence between organic and soil?


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 16, 2007)

Hola amigo!  Bueno parece que las cosas se estan mejorando.  Las niñas tienen un mejor aspecto.....por lo menos para mi!   Sigue haciendolo durante unos dias mas....4 o 5 y a lo mejor una vez por mes.  El daño no se puede arreglar, pero puedes evitar que siga pasando para las partes nuevas de la planta.   piensalo como si fuera una quemadura....no se puede arreglar una quemadura, pero puedes dejar de quemarla.  No te preocupes...las plantas parecen muy contentas y sanas!

La diferencia entre tierra y organica? Pues....tierra es tierra, pero toda la tierra no es organica....tierra organica solo contiene cosas naturales y bono natural, sin embargo hay tierras que contienen chemicas.  Y deberías intentar bajar el ph hasta 6.5 es mejor para las plantas


----------



## 3patas (Mar 16, 2007)

ya vi tus ninas y estan hermosas dios las bendiga y gracias por todo voy a tratar de subir fotos en la tarde para que me digan si estan progresando gracias amigo por todo


----------



## 3patas (Mar 16, 2007)

mira mi socio estas son las fotos de hoy que tu crees que estan mejorando como dije antes tengo las menores y las mayores las primeras 3 son mayores y las otras son menores que crees las tuyas son preciosas hasta luego socio la ultima foto son ellas empapadas de epsom


----------



## 3patas (Mar 17, 2007)

estas son de hoy 17 marzo 07 espero que estes bien socio no te has conectado dimec que opinas de ellas hoy hasta luego socio


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 18, 2007)

Amigo!  Van de puta madre!  Tienen un aspecto perfecto....no se...por lo menos es lo que veo!  Felicidades y espero que todo siga asi!


----------



## 3patas (Mar 29, 2007)

here my plant sick again help please


----------



## schlendrake (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like an "N" deficency.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 1, 2007)

it was nut burn it alredy stop i cut down all  the bad leaf i will post some pics later


----------



## 3patas (Apr 1, 2007)

hey guys heres the pics from my babys  1st week in to flowering the 1st pic is my tallest plant and i think is male i am going to wait a little and i will post new pics  but for now check them out and tell me what you guys think


----------



## 3patas (Apr 12, 2007)

hey guys here again posting some pics of my babys this thread has most of my pics in the proces of growing actualy it even has my bad days state on it but with alot of love,effort and dedication this are my babys 46 days old and 18 day in to flowering and they are looking wonderful thank to you all for the help and advice here you guys have a friend PEACE OUT


----------



## 3patas (Apr 13, 2007)

finally i did my clons and i went organic here some pics of my new babys guys wish me luck and thanks every body for your help today 4/13/07


----------



## 3patas (Apr 15, 2007)

here is the pics from today  i had to raise my lights today my plants are growing too fast tell me what you think guys peace out


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 17, 2007)

those are my probs. the plant at the top is weakj but not brittle. the lower leaves are the 1s that crumble. I added water. Also my plant outside is not growing. could it be due to overshade?


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 17, 2007)

GrewUp To ScrewUp said:
			
		

> those are my probs. the plant at the top is weakj but not brittle. the lower leaves are the 1s that crumble. I added water. Also my plant outside is not growing. could it be due to overshade?




Damn bro.. those plants look like they need Jesus to come down and hook them up on a ressurection.   You might just want to restart your grow, looks like a lot of damage has been done.  Maybe weak genetics? :**:


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 17, 2007)

will Muhammed work? hes all i can afford right now  

the things at the bottom the starter pedals and the second to oldest leaves crumbled but started a long time ago. i think its reviveable if it gets water. 

stumpy the little 1 i showed u awhile back is the same way. hes still a midget though. i wish i had learned hoe to do the f1 generation/punnet square crap in skool biology..


----------



## 3patas (Apr 17, 2007)

hey my friend you really having problems are you sure you are growing mj and not grapes those plants looks like vines well my friend just my opinion but dont get mad with me now thats why you are here to learn


----------



## 3patas (Apr 17, 2007)

and why your points are red ?


----------



## 3patas (Apr 17, 2007)

okay heres my ladys 24 days in to flowering and 51 days old tell me guys what you think


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 18, 2007)

why are my points red? dont ask just try to help me change it...


and its not a grape mine have always grown long stems like that. depends on where they are at.


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 18, 2007)

hey 3patas your plants are looking good  , i just seen a pic of a plant with a zinc problem and it looked the same as yours when the problems first started. 
it might be worth looking into, but anyway they look better.

Grow Up To ScrewUp- what lights arre you using to grow?
:48:


----------



## 3patas (Apr 18, 2007)

10 four footers cfl and 2 18 inch plant and acuarium tube


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 18, 2007)

hey u gonna come over this way when u harvest so i can help u smoke those ladies lol


----------



## 3patas (Apr 18, 2007)

i dont think i am goin that way but you can come this way and we  will party with them


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 18, 2007)

im using sun light 4 da plants.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 24, 2007)

hey guys here is my plants 57 days old and 32 days in to flowering they alredy have resing i have one the bushy one stinks like hell now guys what you think thats under cfl


----------



## 3patas (Apr 29, 2007)

hey guys here is an up date 62 days old


----------



## Draston (Apr 29, 2007)

lookin' nice 3patas :clap: !


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 29, 2007)

i think you need to mail me some bud


----------



## 3patas (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks guys that all happen under clf


----------



## flipmode (Apr 29, 2007)

looks normal too me


----------



## 3patas (Apr 30, 2007)

flipmode said:
			
		

> looks normal too me


 at least is normal alot of people dont get a normal crop let us see what you have post some pics of yours and please dont copy a pic from the web


----------



## 3patas (May 2, 2007)

hey my friends my babys are looking great and doin great i had to trim them today for the under growth can grow a little biger my plants had too many fan leaves and they were copvering the under growth so here is a pic of today tell me what you think peace out P.S. i found out that 2 of my clones have roots and 2 of them didnt so i took them off and cut them again put some more hormones and replant them let see whaz up in the future


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 2, 2007)

there looking sweet. how many week into flowering are they? how tall are they also? they look different sence the last pic you posted. im likeing the progress, ive been flowering it and theyve really came along. Im smokeing a blunt for ya for a good grow and ima smoke another for ya harvest


----------



## 3patas (May 2, 2007)

thanks my friend  i will smoke with you but  i am far for real i will smoked with you


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 2, 2007)

blow the smoke in the air lol. jus smoke for me when my ladies are done. again great looking gals


----------



## 3patas (May 3, 2007)

:joint4: :bong2: :48: :48: I will my friend


----------



## 3patas (May 7, 2007)

hey guys here i am 71 days old almost ready to harvest my first plant is almost ready for harvest the white hairs start to change color the plant have about 50% of the hairs turn brown i couldnt wait and took a little bud and smoked well it was good shure was the other plants are doing good here some pics


----------



## Draston (May 7, 2007)

it looks nice, props.


So when you starting your next grow? hehe


----------



## 3patas (May 7, 2007)

its alredy on its way i have 4 clone one of each one and they are doing fine post some pics of yours and let me know how they doing


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 7, 2007)

3patas your ladies looks like my plant jus growing upwards. look at the trichchomes dawg it'll give u a better way of telling when they done. So..... what waz that smoke like u sampled i know u said it waz good but what about the taste and smell??, it'll be much better with the end and it really ready.


----------



## 3patas (May 8, 2007)

thanks guys for all the help I found here


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 8, 2007)

Hey 3 how much longer u got till there ready


----------



## 3patas (May 8, 2007)

well i dont really know but the white hairs are turning brown it have 50% white hairs so i think i have a bout a week


----------



## 3patas (May 8, 2007)

if you wants me to a can post a pic of that plant


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 8, 2007)

hey 3 go to wal-mart and get a magnafieing glass there it's like 4-5$ and look at them trichs man.The take a small sample a roll a joint(not like the 1 in ur avator lol) and see if thats the buzz u looking for, if not let it go longer and wait for them to change colors more


----------



## 3patas (May 8, 2007)

thanks my friend i alredy didit was mind blowing but what i am really looking for its a more painkiller  high i have my back mess up i am ready to go on surgery on the 15 of may sdo its a good time to harvest since i wont be able to work , i cant affort my havite and about the magnafing glass you can gat a pocket microscope at radio shack for $15.00 it works 5 times better i am just broke at the moment thanks for the advise


----------



## 3patas (May 15, 2007)

hey guys heres an up date on my babies i alredy harvest my first plant it wasnt much but good as hell heres some pics i harvest may 13 2007 and theres another plant almost redy ill post some pics later peace out guys


----------



## Draston (May 16, 2007)

whats the weigh in and did you use floros the entire time through flowering? I forget because I haven't checked your grow journal in such a long time. I remember that thing being a monster and thats all that you got? Maybe its because the picture is from so far away.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 16, 2007)

Whats up dawg sorry to here about the surgery, i hate those i had to get my eye worked on and later removed because of the pain its giveing me,.....but i still have the pain nothing they can do. hope err thing works out good. GOOD LUCK!!!!!! 
SOOOOOO what the smoke like did you get the pain killer you waz looking for????what about the taste/smell and what method did you dry it????? 1 more thing, did you let the triches get amber for the pain killer effects????? i really need 2 do that cause i dont take nothing at all for pain but smoke. wanna achieve a better painkiller then the buds i buy.


----------



## 3patas (May 16, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> whats the weigh in and did you use floros the entire time through flowering? I forget because I haven't checked your grow journal in such a long time. I remember that thing being a monster and thats all that you got? Maybe its because the picture is from so far away.


 hey wazup yes i use cfl all the time the weigh was 3/4 of a oz but that was my smallest plant i have some others that can be 3 times that one i will popast some pics any helpm i am here


----------



## 3patas (May 16, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Whats up dawg sorry to here about the surgery, i hate those i had to get my eye worked on and later removed because of the pain its giveing me,.....but i still have the pain nothing they can do. hope err thing works out good. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!
> SOOOOOO what the smoke like did you get the pain killer you waz looking for????what about the taste/smell and what method did you dry it????? 1 more thing, did you let the triches get amber for the pain killer effects????? i really need 2 do that cause i dont take nothing at all for pain but smoke. wanna achieve a better painkiller then the buds i buy.


 hey waz up yes i wait untill the triches get all amber and the weed is a killer one i only smoked when i am ready to go to bed cuzz i smoked ,take a snak and ready to go to bed the taste is good and the smell and i use the news paper methode for curing here some pics of my other ladies gettin ready for harvest any help i am here and sorry about your eyes and by the way your ladies look beutiful keepit up


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 16, 2007)

are u gon do the 3days of darkness to try to fatten up the budz??? whats the newspaper method??


----------



## 3patas (May 17, 2007)

same just the buds are wrap on news paper for moisture control  what isyour methode


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 17, 2007)

i use a cigar box to dry them. jus throw the buds in there and and check on them everyday.ima do that 3day darkness thing and try it out. im going to get some molasis 2day ima add a little to my ferts.


----------



## 3patas (May 17, 2007)

hey guys heres my babys gettin ready for harvest today i realy took a look and I notice alot more trinches amber color than before here some pics from today and guys tell me what you think about my plants this is my first grow ever I already start my second but if you think I cant do anything to get them better tell me about iit and I will try it


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 17, 2007)

they look good whats the weight on them.try LST 3


----------



## 3patas (May 17, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> they look good whats the weight on them.try LST 3


 thanks my friend


----------



## 3patas (May 18, 2007)

hey guys nobody want to reply wazup guys i havent been so bad


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 18, 2007)

hey 3, how the  harvest???? i put a few drops of molasis in wit my nutes and gave it to my clones 2day, ill know by sunday or monday or it works out then ill put them on the big girls to get them thick when i see that they take to them.


----------



## 3patas (May 18, 2007)

good luck maybe I start using that too let me know how it when


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 19, 2007)

hey bro whats up man? damn those buds look great  sorry i haven't been around lately had to move because of my snitch neighbor and at the same time my comp crashed but all is good now  I'm settled in my new place and getting ready to start my new grow  think i'm gonna grow some outside and some in will put some pics up soon . So do u have some other plants going yet? cant wait to hear how those budzs taste bro good luck peace


----------



## Growlight (May 20, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> I am not much of a spanish reader but i can see that your plants have improved...
> 
> keep spraying them down for a few more days, and it wouldn't hurt to do it once a week .
> 
> Keep em healthy my spanish friend.Just remember the damage won't recover once it's done, you just don't want it spreading. It looks like you have it now under control.


I JUST STARTED MY BABYS AND I PUT THE LIGHT TO CLOSE AND I THINK I BRUNED IT WHAT DO I DO NOW


----------



## 3patas (May 20, 2007)

Growlight said:
			
		

> I JUST STARTED MY BABYS AND I PUT THE LIGHT TO CLOSE AND I THINK I BRUNED IT WHAT DO I DO NOW


 post some pics to see how bad they look   take the light out of them what kind of light you use


----------



## Richy-B (May 21, 2007)

Hey 3,  
  Didn't mean to sound like a smart ***. Thanks for the advice though. I do have a seperate spot I use fluoro's on my seedlings and plants up to 7in. So far. I put my biggest baby under the hps though. It's about 7in. Ever since that and the transplant and different soil mix it's widened out quite a bit. I'll send some pics tomorrow.  Did I mention I have three seeds that germinated and planted that have took off due to that soil I think. Same fluoro's as I used on my first baby! So don't think I'm anti-fluoro. I use them myself.:joint:


----------



## 3patas (May 21, 2007)

post some pics I want to see your babys


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 21, 2007)

man those plants aren't ready to harvest not even close..
Stop looking at the trichs and start looking at the calyxes.. When the calyxes swell and the hairs have almost all died back then it's time to cut.

Your real weight comes from the calyxes filling with resin and swelling. If you cut while the plant is still putting out hairs in good amounts than you are messing up bigtime.. 

Leave em till they swell 3 patas.. don't cut em just cause you see a few amber trichs.


----------



## 3patas (May 23, 2007)

thanks you know its my first grow i think  i have been doing good exep for what you said you think  i should leave them longer


----------



## Richy-B (May 24, 2007)

Hey 3,
 My pics are on my thread red/blue spectrum. Under indoor growing section.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 25, 2007)

man... just remember when you think they are ready they probably arent. Give em another couple weeks if in doubt.


----------



## 3patas (May 26, 2007)

hey guys wazz up heres my ladies they are looking fine almost ready to harvest  1 or 2 more weeks and ill be smoking my efort ,love and time I put on them and guys like always i am here to help peace out


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 26, 2007)

way to go 3 she's a mighty fine lady there let me know the weight u get off of her when it's ready

 i got about 3weeks to go for my ladies. i decided to use my clones foy jus makeing hash.

have u started on your 2nd grow yet???


----------



## 3patas (May 26, 2007)

yup already i have 4 babys  coming up  i havent post pics yet cuzz I bet nobody wants to see pics of baby plant when  i already post pics on the first grow


----------



## 3patas (Jun 1, 2007)

hey guys wazzup heres my ladies getting ready to harvest I thought they were goin to be    ready for tomorrow sat but i see isnt going to happen well if i wait so long whats a cople of weeks more patience and love thats whats all about guys any opinion is welcome and remember first grow ever and under cfl


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 1, 2007)

Now 3, you already know........THEY LOOK GOOD. man thats a chunky top there


----------



## 3patas (Jun 2, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Now 3, you already know........THEY LOOK GOOD. man thats a chunky top there


 thanks my friend


----------



## 3patas (Apr 25, 2008)

hi guys wazzup i am here again i iam starting a new grow i will post some pics later and hi to all once more


----------



## IRISH (Apr 27, 2008)

hello 3patas, man i just read through your 1st grow, and let me tell you, it was an awesome grow. i was'nt around here back then,sry. i missed it, but in reality, i'm now up to speed,as i just seen it all. . you did a excellent job man. bet that was some good smoke. i'll be watching your next 4 sure. good luck 3patas.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 28, 2008)

hey 3patas long time bro


----------

